# Ice auger Shotshell reloader Tekonsha Toyota brake control harness *new prices



## Cornstalk (May 19, 2019)

Mora 8" hand auger, blades are like new, 3 ice rods and a tip up. $40 for all. 

MEC superspeeder 400, 2 12 gauge bars and 2 20 gauge bars, 3 half full bags of 7 1/2, 6, and 5 lead shot. also included is a tote full of various bags of wads. $100 for everything. SOLD

Tekonsha Toyota brake control harness, works with Tacoma Tundra Lexus, would look up model number for fit. $5
Pickaway/Fayette county area


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I tried pming you about the loader and lead. does it have all the parts and work?


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Interested in all the components, with or without loader😀.


----------



## Cornstalk (May 19, 2019)

bump


----------



## Cornstalk (May 19, 2019)

bump


----------

